# Atheros AR5211 :: ath5k :: WEP/WPA(2) :: keine IP via dhcpcd

## Inte

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Kernelversionen versuche ich immer wieder mal ath5k (bisher habe ich madwifi-ng benutzt) und scheitere jedesmal an verschlüsselten Netzwerken. Unverschlüsselt ist kein Problem, da bekomm ich sofort eine IP zugewiesen. Nur bei WEP, WPA oder WPA2 authentifiziert sich die Karte, bekommt aber keine IP via dhcp zugewiesen. Der Accesspoint ist eine La Fonera.

Hier alle Details zu Karte, Kernel, Module, wpa_supplicant, Authentifizierung und dhcpcd:

$ lspci -vv | grep Atheros -A 11

```
02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5211 802.11ab NIC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Phillips Components Device 8310

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at c0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

   Kernel modules: ath5k
```

$ less /usr/src/linux/.config

```
# Networking options

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# Device Drivers

# Wireless LAN

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_ATH5K=m
```

$ lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rtl8187                35956  0 

eeprom_93cx6            1620  1 rtl8187

ath5k                  96472  0 

mac80211              133496  2 rtl8187,ath5k

cfg80211               14604  3 rtl8187,ath5k,mac80211
```

$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# as of 0.6.7 (http://linuxwireless.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA#Changingregulatorydomains)

# COUNTRY=DE

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

       ssid="oqlt"

       scan_ssid=1

       proto=RSN

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       pairwise=CCMP

       group=CCMP

       psk=********

}
```

$ wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='oqlt'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:05:4e:40:1d:64

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Using existing control interface directory.

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 5

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     6f 71 6c 74                                       oqlt            

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Received 7097 bytes of scan results (21 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:12:2a:01:22:52 ssid='suso' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:1f:3f:d5:75:bd ssid='50 MBIT OWNAGE' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:04:0e:f7:eb:81 ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7141' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:18:84:81:71:42 ssid='oqlt' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:18:84:81:71:42 ssid='oqlt'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:18:84:81:71:42 (SSID='oqlt' freq=2422 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=137

Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=34): 00 04 6f 71 6c 74 01 04 02 04 0b 16 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

resp_ies - hexdump(len=17): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 dd 09 00 03 7f 01 01 00 00 ff 7f

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:84:81:71:42

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:84:81:71:42

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:84:81:71:42

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:84:81:71:42

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=103

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): bf 00 87 6f e8 08 54 00 fd 78 32 af 2e bd c9 78 94 06 98 c6 8a 30 f0 fe 68 ad 6e 33 2c 44 5b 03

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:84:81:71:42 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 4f 53 04 c2 fb 44 11 fd 76 f2 6d a7 30 8a e3 d2 5b 66 bc 5a b0 fd 8b de 1b 8c c1 d7 5b cc 2d ef

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:05:4e:40:1d:64 A2=00:18:84:81:71:42

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:18:84:81:71:42

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): bf 00 87 6f e8 08 54 00 fd 78 32 af 2e bd c9 78 94 06 98 c6 8a 30 f0 fe 68 ad 6e 33 2c 44 5b 03

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 6d 25 ed 47 56 53 0b 93 e0 1b a0 7e 3f 68 11 21

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 13 1f 91 30 e2 57 27 66 72 56 8c 36 b7 41 01 c0 cd e1 7b f7 ad 44 5b 80 b9 27 0d 90 d3 2b 7a 67 c5 eb 7e 2e dd 1e dc f8 0d f6 15 f7 00 da 17 54 c1 fd e7 90 6e b3 81 3a

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:84:81:71:42 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 a3 39 e0 ab 32 c5 e4 48 0b 33 50 d7 b9 02 95 b7 dd 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 14 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:18:84:81:71:42 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:18:84:81:71:42 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick
```

$ iwconfig wlan0

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11ab  ESSID:"oqlt"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:84:81:71:42   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:A339-E0AB-32C5-E448-0B33-50D7-B902-95B7 [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=74/100  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

$ dhcpcd -t 0 wlan0 -d

```
wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan0: hardware address = 00:05:4e:40:1d:64

wlan0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason PREINIT

wlan0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:0e:95:c5:65:00:06:1b:cb:a3:85

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x15449c95, next in 3.27 seconds

wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x15449c95, next in 7.90 seconds

wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x15449c95, next in 16.16 seconds

wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x15449c95, next in 31.01 seconds

wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x15449c95, next in 64.16 seconds

wlan0: timed out
```

Mit meiner zweiten Karte (wlan1) und den gleichen Parametern bekomme ich auch sofort eine IP.

----------

